# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Travel Tips in India

## abheda

Any one need to know tourst places in India? then message me

----------


## KindaichiShota

Hello there,

If possible then let me know the best place in INDIA where I can go.
 :Smile:

----------


## Srilu Uppari

In India there are lot beautiful places to visit. If your thinking to visit for temples, Andhra Pradesh & Tamil Nadu is most awesome places. If you want spend  time in resorts, hotels and waterfalls there is lot of places like Hyderabad, Bangalore, Vishakapatnam, Goa, Pune there you can enjoy lot.

----------


## KindaichiShota

> In India there are lot beautiful places to visit. If your thinking to visit for temples, Andhra Pradesh & Tamil Nadu is most awesome places. If you want spend  time in resorts, hotels and waterfalls there is lot of places like Hyderabad, Bangalore, Vishakapatnam, Goa, Pune there you can enjoy lot.


Fabulous...
Thank you very much for the advice. 
Can you also tell me what are the best place to taste some unique foods?
I never been there so which dishes should I taste before I leave India?

----------


## Sobhana123

hii. Any one tell travel tips thank you.

----------


## Certvalue123

hii. I don,t now that is travel tips in India please tell me  anyone thanks for sharing.

----------


## MichaelDDorsey

Hmmm, interesting idea, don't you think so?

----------

